# The Wildest Hunt



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 22, 2021)

I know you all must think I’ve stopped writing (looks at feet and shuffles - but I have great plans for the new year!) but …. Ta da!!!!

Coming out at the end of November, set in Donegal over a wintry Xmas, ghosts of the past return to haunt the eerie Glenveagh estate.

Dark, fae, and spooky here’s the new baby’s cover. Links etc to follow!


----------



## nixie (Oct 22, 2021)

Looking forward to it.








Grumbles but it's not IC2.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 22, 2021)

nixie said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s my new year plan. I’ve been doing a small amount of work redefining the opening and think I can see things more clearly


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 31, 2021)

And pre order links are live! 

The Wildest Hunt eBook : Zebedee, Jo: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store. 

And here The Wildest Hunt by Jo Zebedee | Fantasy | Inspired Quill


----------



## nixie (Oct 31, 2021)

@Jo Zebedee will it be possible to order through your shop?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 31, 2021)

nixie said:


> @Jo Zebedee will it be possible to order through your shop?


It should be - as soon as I have them I’ll give you a wee shout x


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Nov 1, 2021)

Good stuff @Jo Zebedee , looking forward to reading it -have relations in that neck of the woods and they'll enjoy seeing the place appear in fiction.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 1, 2021)

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Good stuff @Jo Zebedee , looking forward to reading it -have relations in that neck of the woods and they'll enjoy seeing the place appear in fiction.


Thank you!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 27, 2021)

And it’s out! Available here The Wildest Hunt eBook : Zebedee, Jo: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store or here The Wildest Hunt by Jo Zebedee | Fantasy | Inspired Quill

Can’t wait to see what you all think about it!


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Nov 27, 2021)

Good stuff, it downlanded itself this morning -looking forward to it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 27, 2021)

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Good stuff, it downlanded itself this morning -looking forward to it.


Thank you!


----------



## Juliana (Nov 27, 2021)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 27, 2021)

I've bought my Kindle copy!


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 27, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> I've bought my Kindle copy!


Me too.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you! To give an indication of the chaos of my life at the mo, @HareBrain had to remind me it was launching today!!


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 28, 2021)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Thank you! To give an indication of the chaos of my life at the mo, @HareBrain had to remind me it was launching today!!


It's probably the only time I'll buy a book before the author knows it's for sale.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 28, 2021)

Whoa, where was this hiding? Great cover. So good to see you back on the boards again, Jo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 28, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Whoa, where was this hiding? Great cover. So good to see you back on the boards again, Jo.


Thank you!


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

Got this today; not sure anyone will have heard of the author but her books are rather enjoyable specially the ones set in Ireland.



Can someone tell me why smileys won't work on my phone on here?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 3, 2021)

Getting some nice early reviews: 





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.co.uk


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

I've started, I'm not thinking grey lady, she's a banshee.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 3, 2021)

nixie said:


> I've started, I'm not thinking grey lady, she's a banshee.


Was up on crits ages ago, that chapter.


----------



## nixie (Dec 3, 2021)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Was up on crits ages ago, that chapter.


I never venture in there.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 3, 2021)

nixie said:


> I never venture in there.


Good advice - dodgy place


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 4, 2021)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Was up on crits ages ago, that chapter.


I remember it. But not well enough to tell if you took any of my advice.   

I read several chapters last night. Very good.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> I remember it. But not well enough to tell if you took any of my advice.
> 
> I read several chapters last night. Very good.


I think I must have done something because the crits version left a fair bit to do (but it was a very early draft)

and yay!


----------



## Juliana (Dec 4, 2021)

Mine arrived! All the way from Carrickfergus, NI to Connecticut, USA... 

I did peek at the first chapter as was very tempted to read on, but I'm saving it for Christmas week reading.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Dec 11, 2021)

Posted a quick review for what I reckon is a great dark scary darey winter tale -thanks for the story.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 11, 2021)

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Posted a quick review for what I reckon is a great dark scary darey winter tale -thanks for the story.


Fabulous, thank you! Will share


----------



## nixie (Dec 11, 2021)

Jo's books, I wasn't a big fan of the Abendau books, sorry Jo I know they're your baby but they didn't grab me.
Inish Carraig, no secret I love this book and will haunt  you until the sequel is written.

Water and the Wild, don't think it gets the attention it deserves. Its a book that reels you in, leaves you wondering is it real or a disturbed mind.

The Wildest Hunt is probably her best work (don't think that gives you a pass on IC2,  IC still my favourite)
There is no doubt this is fantasy with a mix of myth. You could write a series on Amelia, she has the touch, you could even have her help Amy if you wanted a crossover.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 11, 2021)

nixie said:


> Jo's books, I wasn't a big fan of the Abendau books, sorry Jo I know they're your baby but they didn't grab me.
> Inish Carraig, no secret I love this book and will haunt  you until the sequel is written.
> 
> Water and the Wild, don't think it gets the attention it deserves. Its a book that reels you in, leaves you wondering is it real or a disturbed mind.
> ...


Thank you! I’ve been very touched with the response this one has been getting.  I do hope to get to IC2 next year, and I do have a new one out next year which is with @TheDustyZebra for mauling at the mo  

(don’t worry about Abendau - it’s not everyone’s cuppa )


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 4, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> Me too.


And having read it late at night in bed, a few chapters at a time, over Christmas and the New Year, I have to say I really enjoyed it... if that's the right word for being given the heebie-jeebies just before I go to sleep.... 

I have to wonder, though, at the effect on the visitor numbers at the Glenveagh National Park, particularly in the darker months of the year...

...though it's no one's fault but the park's publicity department for calling** the place _hauntingly_ beautiful, or that there are unlimited opportunities to "experience".... ​​​** - From the Glenveagh National Park's website:


> Glenveagh is a remote and hauntingly beautiful wilderness, with unlimited opportunities to explore and experience...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 4, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> And having read it late at night in bed, a few chapters at a time, over Christmas and the New Year, I have to say I really enjoyed it... if that's the right word for being given the heebie-jeebies just before I go to sleep....
> 
> I have to wonder, though, at the effect on the visitor numbers at the Glenveagh National Park, particularly in the darker months of the year...
> 
> ...though it's no one's fault but the park's publicity department for calling** the place _hauntingly_ beautiful, or that there are unlimited opportunities to "experience".... ​​​** - From the Glenveagh National Park's website:


I’m glad you enjoyed it even with the heebie jeebies - it is a strange but beautiful place


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jan 4, 2022)

Forecast is for similar weather for the next two days there ...hopefully a few days too late for the hunt


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 4, 2022)

Jo Zebedee said:


> even with the heebie jeebies


Setting aside that "enjoyed" _was_ the right word, I'd have been disappointed if the heebie-jeebies had been absent.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 4, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> Setting aside that "enjoyed" _was_ the right word, I'd have been disappointed if the heebie-jeebies had been absent.


My mother feels differently  (‚why can’t you write something normal... something nice....)


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 4, 2022)

Jo Zebedee said:


> My mother feels differently  (‚why can’t you write something normal... something nice....)


You could always tell her that she could read one of Kerry's nice books instead....


----------

